# Scanning Mails with Postfix+SpamAssassin



## enweniwe (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a postfix+spamassassin smtp server on FreeBSD setup and want to use is to scan mails to all port 25 IP addresses. The IP address of the smtp server is 10.10.10.2 and I have a router redirecting all traffic destined for port 25 on 0.0.0.0 to the smtp server but the smtp server can see this traffic and cannot scan the mails for spam and virus. 

How do I achieve this urgently. I know this is not an smtp forum but I am hoping someone will have an idea that will help me. I have been working on it for the past 3 months without success.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2010)

The email has to pass through the scanning server. You can't use it like an IDS.


----------



## enweniwe (Dec 6, 2010)

how do I open the smtp server to accept all traffic on port 25 scan the mail and send it out to respective smtp servers?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2010)

It already accepts smtp if postfix is running correctly.


----------

